# Banshee Bungee - Urban Jib



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

there is a video floating around with some dudes using one ... its a great idea, thats awesome how they use it in the river


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

*Many Uses*

Yeah it seems like you can use the Bungee for just about anything, the river stuff is pretty cool but it seems like a short ride. I don't think I've ever seen a skimboarder go so big tho! I'm finding even more videos on YouTube, looks like they've got some pro riders using it. I think I need to buy one, I'm debating between the HP Bungee (long one) and the Urban Jib Bungee(short one).


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ok this definetly looks like spam, but when its a good and relevant product then its acceptable. it is a tad out of my price range though..good idea!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That would be much easier to carry around and set-up than a drop in ramp. Good idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

*Note from Banshee*

Hi all, So my name is Cooper Kalisek I am with Banshee Bungee. The Bungee system works great. It is way easier, and less expensive than drop in ramps. Its easier to use than car tow in. A lot of times cars cant get close enough to the feature. 

There are multiple bungee packages. The HP which is a 20' Bungee 225$, able to stretch 200' and pull up to 30MPH. Then there is an Urban Rail Package, 10' Bungee 149.90$, able to stretch 100' feet. The 20' system is about 10lbs and the diameter of a basketball and 6" high when packed up. THe 10' is half that.

The Urban package is great for short pull ins that dont need as much speed. Works for Snow, Skate, and Surf/Skim. If anyone has any questions, My email is [email protected], 208-284-2701 is my cell.

About the pro's comment..... We have everyone stoked on them, and or sponsored. Absinthe Films, People Films, Stept productions. Quicksilver, Volcom, Rusty, Lost teams have them. Bill Bryan, Morgan Just on skim. Bittner, MFM, the revolution factory,Alex Andrews and crew, LPM/Dank Squad the Bozewreck crew,most all the salt lake crews for that matter all have used them. I could go on for ever on who finds them useful. For real there dope as shit. Banshee Bungee | Snowboarding, Skimboarding, and Riverboarding


----------

